# HR44 replace CCK?



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a new HR44 coming from SS. Currently have a system of HR20, HR21 and HR22s, all hanging on a CCK (wireless). Connected Home works fine. When setting up the new HR44 do I just take advantage of the built-in wireless and take the CCK out of the system leaving everything else the same, DECAs, filters on the HR20, etc. Alternatively, do I just turn off the built-in wireless on the HR44 and just put it in line with the existing system but without a DECA?

Thanks a lot.

LPB


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The HR44 will not work with an external CCK-W. so you need to remove that and use the built in WiFi DECA on the HR44 which once connected will provide internet access to the other receivers. Alternatively, I would run an ethernet cable to the HR44 for a rock solid connection


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot. That is what I needed to know. Unfortunately running ethernet is not a feasible option, but the current CCK wireless works just fine for my needs.

Thanks again. Really looking forward the the 44.

LPB


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

peds48 said:


> The HR44 will not work with an external CCK-W. so you need to remove that and use the built in WiFi DECA on the HR44 which once connected will provide internet access to the other receivers. Alternatively, I would run an ethernet cable to the HR44 for a rock solid connection


Why wouldn't it work with the W-CCK or any CCK for that matter? Not saying you would want to, but why couldn't you just plug it in and the it get its internet connection from the W-CCK through the DECA cloud?

It's really no different than my HR44 getting its internet connection from my wired CCK in the home run cabinet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> Why wouldn't it work with the W-CCK or any CCK for that matter?


Perhaps I should have said the HR44 would not configure the the CCK-W as it would not detect it. I would guess that if you have other receivers you can configure it that way and it may work (or use PC), but I have never tried it. I have however tried to configure a CCK-W with an HR44 and it did not find the "wireless adapter"


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

So in the TS's situation, he has the option to either get rid of the W-CCK and use the HR44's built in WiFi adapter or add the HR44 to his existing setup knowing that the W-CCK must be configured with another receiver (if he ever needs re-configure it).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

LowPingBoy said:


> Have a new HR44 coming from SS. Currently have a system of HR20, HR21 and HR22s, . . .


You're going from 6 tuners to either either 9 or 11 tuners, depending if you are replacing or adding.

My Q is - Do you have a SWiM-16 already install?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> So in the TS's situation, he has the option to either get rid of the W-CCK and use the HR44's built in WiFi adapter or add the HR44 to his existing setup knowing that the W-CCK must be configured with another receiver (if he ever needs re-configure it).


Ya. or use PC


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes - I have SWM 16. And will thin the herd to no more than 5 recorders which plus 5 tuners on the HR44 should bring me in just under the wire; 5*2 + 5 < 16. 

On a kind of related point, is the HR44 wireless 5G/n?

Thanks for all the help, suggestions, and observations.

LPB


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

You must of bought the HR44 Genie from Solid Signal on the one day special deal of $200. I had one of my "Refer-a-Friends" pick one up too. And I would have to think most members here are on their mailing list.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

LowPingBoy said:


> Yes - I have SWM 16. And will thin the herd to no more than 5 recorders which plus 5 tuners on the HR44 should bring me in just under the wire; 5*2 + 5 < 16.
> 
> On a kind of related point, is the HR44 wireless 5G/n?
> 
> ...


Just make sure you don't have more than 8 tuners on any one leg of the SWiM-16.

The HR44's built in wireless unit can receive 2.4 and 5GHz 'n' WiFi signals.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The WCCK can also do 5Ghz and 2.4 bands. I'd use the one closer to your router or as mentioned above, hardwire to the 44.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

As long as the WCCK is already configured the HR44 will work with it just fine. If the WCCK is closer to your router I would just leave it in place if the 44 is closer take the WCCK out and use the internal WIFI.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what I said. . . mostly.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

LowPingBoy said:


> Yes - I have SWM 16. And will thin the herd to no more than 5 recorders which plus 5 tuners on the HR44 should bring me in just under the wire; 5*2 + 5 < 16.
> 
> On a kind of related point, is the HR44 wireless 5G/n?
> 
> ...


Just keep to the 8 rule


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip/alert about having no more than 8 tuners on a leg. Because adding the 44 will extend my commitment for 2 more years I also took advantage of the free upgrade from DTV for a new HR24. But as currently wired I will definitely have more than 8 tuners on one of the legs. Fortunately I have coax run but not connected to accommodate the new setup. Would have missed that though. Is there a way to "down size" the HR44 to use only, say, 3, not 5 tuners?

The WCCK is sitting in exactly the same place as the new 44 will go with good wireless signal so I'll just continue to use that as it is already configured and working well. Is there a proper sequence for setting the HR44 up to turn off the internal wireless? Or is off the default? That would make it easy. 

Thanks a lot for all the helpful advice.

LPB


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LowPingBoy said:


> Thanks for the tip/alert about having no more than 8 tuners on a leg. Because adding the 44 will extend my commitment for 2 more years I also took advantage of the free upgrade from DTV for a new HR24. But as currently wired I will definitely have more than 8 tuners on one of the legs. Fortunately I have coax run but not connected to accommodate the new setup. Would have missed that though. Is there a way to "down size" the HR44 to use only, say, 3, not 5 tuners?
> 
> The WCCK is sitting in exactly the same place as the new 44 will go with good wireless signal so I'll just continue to use that as it is already configured and working well. Is there a proper sequence for setting the HR44 up to turn off the internal wireless? Or is off the default? That would make it easy.
> 
> ...


No, there is no way to disable tuners on the HR44, it will load with whatever tuners are available, but will give you a 776 (too many tuners) constantly

I would get rid of the CCK-W and use the HR44's built in wireless DECA, no need to have extra unnecessary equipment or better yet, connect using an ethernet cable.


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Running a hard Ethernet cable from the switch to the HR44 is sufficiently complicated/complex to really discourage that option. Furthermore, the quality of signal, speed, etc., with my in-place WCCK is very good - no problems at all. So I at least need to give the wireless option a try here. Over on the HD forum there are some comments about the HR44 internal wireless being not all that great. And at least one post suggests staying with the WCCK because the wireless adapter is so much better. But, if I disable the wireless in the HR44 will I then need a DECA for it to use the WCCK? That is to say, the wireless adapter and DECA on the HR44 are paired/co-exist or whatever and to disable the wireless is to also disable the built-in DECA. Bummer, hadn't counted on that but I have an extra that I can use. How about using the spare ethernet port on the WCCK and just running cat5 from the HR44 to that port on the WCCK? Is that an option? Finally, can I use both the wireless in the HR44 and the WCCK at the same time on the same SWM-16? That would be the most straightforward of all. Leave everything as in, keeping the rule of 8 in mind, and just put the coax in the HR44 and use the wireless to get that STB to the router with everything else going through the WCCK as it does now. 

Thanks a lot.

LPB


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok you are way over thinking it I think. 

When you set up your system leave the DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit out if the mix and use the wifi built into the hr44. It works great from my experience. And should be no different than the outboard DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit if it was plugged in next to it. 

Second if you do have an issue which I doubt, but if you do you can easily add te DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit back in later.


You can not ever disable deca on the coax connection for the genie. Ever. 

What you can do is disable the wifi in the genie by plugging an Ethernet cord directly into the genie. (Also you can stop it from connecting wifi by resetting network defaults so it forgets a connection). That is one or the other. But has nothing to do with the coax connection. 

Also you can and should never run Internet into your system in more than one way. It's either Ethernet to genie, wifi via genie, or Ethernet to DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit or wifi to DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit. It's never more than one of those options or you will have all kinds if ip issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ok you are way over thinking it I think.


Ya think?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LowPingBoy said:


> Running a hard Ethernet cable from the switch to the HR44 is sufficiently complicated/complex to really discourage that option. Furthermore, the quality of signal, speed, etc., with my in-place WCCK is very good - no problems at all. So I at least need to give the wireless option a try here. Over on the HD forum there are some comments about the HR44 internal wireless being not all that great. And at least one post suggests staying with the WCCK because the wireless adapter is so much better. But, if I disable the wireless in the HR44 will I then need a DECA for it to use the WCCK? That is to say, the wireless adapter and DECA on the HR44 are paired/co-exist or whatever and to disable the wireless is to also disable the built-in DECA. Bummer, hadn't counted on that but I have an extra that I can use. How about using the spare ethernet port on the WCCK and just running cat5 from the HR44 to that port on the WCCK? Is that an option? Finally, can I use both the wireless in the HR44 and the WCCK at the same time on the same SWM-16? That would be the most straightforward of all. Leave everything as in, keeping the rule of 8 in mind, and just put the coax in the HR44 and use the wireless to get that STB to the router with everything else going through the WCCK as it does now.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> LPB


I think your biggest "hurdle" is to make sure not to over subscribe the SWM. the internet connection is a piece of cake


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Definitely over thinking this. Guess I recall too vividly the nightmare I went through in 2010 or so taking a SL5 through a SWM 16 with lockers, splitters, getting the PI in the correct place, etc., to expect something to be very easy. So, toss the WCCK, set up the HR44 in wireless mode,expect the same signal strength as I now have, sit back and enjoy the merits of a lot of new technology.

Thanks to all for your helpful comments, suggestions and patience.

LPB


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LowPingBoy said:


> . So, toss the WCCK, set up the HR44 in wireless mode,expect the same signal strength as I now have, sit back and enjoy the merits of a lot of new technology.


Right on!


----------

